

Visual COBOL 2.0 for Visual STudio 2012 RC - thibaut_barrere
http://www.microfocus.com/plus/visual-cobol-beta/_visual-cobol-beta.aspx

======
thibaut_barrere
While plenty of people here are using Ruby, Python etc, I found interesting to
report that completely different tools exist, too!

